# How to Contact SkillSelect



## haidee.ali (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi,
I have one query on professional experience calculation for SkillSelect. I want to get official advice from DIAC/SkillSelect authorities before submitting details in EOI.

If anybody has already contacted them/know it, Please share email address for above contact as i was looking for it on Skillselect but no luck.

Regards.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

DIAC are not visa advisors they are civil servants who process applications. If you are unsure of the process that you can not understand from help on forums I suggest you hire a migration agent.


----------



## haidee.ali (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi Shel,
Thanks for reply in fact i have posted the question on forum(http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ected-member-calculating-work-experience.html) and you have replied as well.
But I asked same question couple of my friend according to them they consider 2 Year Part-Time Work Experience as 1 Year Full time.
Also When i enter details of all my work experience in EOI application where two job dates are overlapping and both of them are ongoing, I can get 20 points which mean it consider my experience. 

Regards.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

Do as you wish but do not try an overclaim on points you don't have or a CO will automatically reject your application if you are invited to apply for a visa. 
2 years part time is not and has never been counted as 1 year full time. Full time is 20+ hours a week, a year is a year, 12 months no more no less. If you work 80 hrs a week over a year it is still only 1 years work experience. Clutching at straws won't get you the experience or points. 

The EOI computer system is just that, a computer system with flaws and is not a migration agent that knows the rules and can calculate your specific case. It is only as good as the person putting the information in.


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Shel,

Have a question and appreciate if you can clarify this.

I have got the State sponsorship approval and got an invitation to apply for visa from Skill Select. My current status in Skill Select is 'Invited' and I see a button 'Apply for Visa'

I noticed now that in the EOI a change has to be made. 

For the question, in the Family members section - "Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?" it was wrongly updated as 'No' and it should be updated to 'Yes' since my family will accompany me to Aus.

Can I go ahead and update that question to 'Yes'? I am worried if the status of 'Invited' will be changed after I update it.

Appreciate a quick response


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't think you need to reset the EOI. Doing that, not adding the dependents, could cancel your invite. 
Go ahead and apply including your dependents but only if you have the required documents for your family ie IELTS and you won't be able to claim any partner skills points at this point.


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks a lot Shel!

Basically there are two questions in the EOI and the responses I provided below. Will you be able to interpret the meaning of these two questions?


1. Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application? Yes

2. Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application? 
No

The only difference I see between questions 1 and 2 is 'accompaniment '. Will it make a difference for not adding my family to the visa application and taking them along with me?

Thanks in advance





_shel said:


> I don't think you need to reset the EOI. Doing that, not adding the dependents, could cancel your invite.
> Go ahead and apply including your dependents but only if you have the required documents for your family ie IELTS and you won't be able to claim any partner skills points at this point.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

Do you wish you family to get visas and migrate with you?

The first question is "family members' this could be children, parents or any other dependent family member.

Partner means just that, your spouse. 

Why would you tick no you did not want them to accompany you?


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Shel,

It was a mistake as I thought that there will no new family members.

Any idea how this can be rectified?






_shel said:


> Do you wish you family to get visas and migrate with you?
> 
> The first question is "family members' this could be children, parents or any other dependent family member.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

Personally I dont think it is an issue, you had already declared you had family members and mistakenly ticked the wrong box on if you wanted them to migrate. It is not like you hid your family. 

Imagine someone makes an EOI and waits a year before being invited. Just before the invite they marry, arranged so was not already in a long relationship. They would add their new wife to the application despite not having had them on the initial EOI. DIAC will have taken into account things like this will happen.

I do not think it would be a huge problem unless you had claimed things on the EOI that were not true, such as qualifications, skills assessment etc. And so long as you have the required documents for your spouse to apply it should be fine.


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you Shel! I too agree with you.

The only thing I am concerned about is, if the visa form I am going to apply through Skill select will contain an option to include my wife and child.

I am under the impression that EOI is just a medium to assess the points and other criteria based on which, a person will be sent an invite and does not have a relation to visa application. 
The PDF document which contains the summary of the EOI says - 'Understand
that an EOI is not a visa application'. This was a declaration made by me.

If in case, it has a relation to the visa page(as I said before that I see a 'Apply visa' button in my Skill Select) then, it should not display the provision to add my wife and child. Am I correct in my understanding?


Any thoughts?




_shel said:


> Personally I dont think it is an issue, you had already declared you had family members and mistakenly ticked the wrong box on if you wanted them to migrate. It is not like you hid your family.
> 
> Imagine someone makes an EOI and waits a year before being invited. Just before the invite they marry, arranged so was not already in a long relationship. They would add their new wife to the application despite not having had them on the initial EOI. DIAC will have taken into account things like this will happen.
> 
> I do not think it would be a huge problem unless you had claimed things on the EOI that were not true, such as qualifications, skills assessment etc. And so long as you have the required documents for your spouse to apply it should be fine.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

Hmmmm I can see your worry but I really do not think their system would be that clever to pre generate the form to meet your specific need as declared in your EOI. 

BUT as the system is new I really wouldnt know maybe someone who has recently applied in the last round could tell you if there was a place to put a spouse or family when they put single on the EOI. 

Check this thread and see of you can find people who applied as single and see what their online application form included. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/122549-190-visa-applicants-waiting-co.html


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Yes..that should be a better option to check.

I have a senior expat member who has got the State sponsorship and will be filing for the visa along with her family.

I can ask her how the option looks when including her husband and child and see if the same form appears in my skill select.

Alternatively, I tried to contact DIAC and filled a form for an enquiry on adding the family members to the application and an automated email was sent to me with this attachment. It explains the procedure how to add family members before the Visa Grant and after the Visa Grant.

Attaching the doc for your information.






_shel said:


> Hmmmm I can see your worry but I really do not think their system would be that clever to pre generate the form to meet your specific need as declared in your EOI.
> 
> BUT as the system is new I really wouldnt know maybe someone who has recently applied in the last round could tell you if there was a place to put a spouse or family when they put single on the EOI.
> 
> Check this thread and see of you can find people who applied as single and see what their online application form included. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/122549-190-visa-applicants-waiting-co.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

See they have not even updated that form as it does not include the new visas. But what that is for is how to add them after you have applied for a visa and they are processing it. Where you can add applicants so long as you have not been granted.

BUT you have not applied as yet, you have merely expressed an interest in applying. Peoples lives change between EOI and application.

Click apply, start filling it in, it will allow you to save it so long as you complete the application within the time-scale allowed and you will see what is fields are available on your application.


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Yes..what you said makes sense!

I will try and do it tomorrow..

Thanks a lot Shel! I see a ray of hope now 



_shel said:


> See they have not even updated that form as it does not include the new visas. But what that is for is how to add them after you have applied for a visa and they are processing it. Where you can add applicants so long as you have not been granted.
> 
> BUT you have not applied as yet, you have merely expressed an interest in applying. Peoples lives change between EOI and application.
> 
> Click apply, start filling it in, it will allow you to save it so long as you complete the application within the time-scale allowed and you will see what is fields are available on your application.


----------



## satyams (Sep 5, 2011)

agandi said:


> Yes..what you said makes sense!
> 
> I will try and do it tomorrow..
> 
> Thanks a lot Shel! I see a ray of hope now


Hi agandi,


I got similar issue and i thought you would right person to give some inputs.

I have got invitation recently for 189. In EOI, my status was "Engaged" but now i am married and i would like to include my spouse name in my application. I got married between my EOI and invitation.

I was just wondering, since change in relationship doesnot change my points (i am not claiming spouse points though) shudnt be a problem if i change my relationship status and include my spouse name in application. I have obtained marrigae certificate too.

Its highly appreciated if you share you opinion.

I found its similar to your situation

Thanks in advance 
Satyam Sadhu


----------

